# Admissions At KEMU



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Assalamualikum! 
Is it possible that A Level students can get into King Edward Medical University?
Moreover, if the student has a ranking (an Outstanding Cambridge Learner Award, eg. 3rd position in the country) in his/her O-Levels, will any marks be added in his/her IBCC Equivalency?
Because if students that opt for Matriculation and FSC have a position, there marks are already very high, so their final percentage will obviously take their high marks into consideration.
But, since that isn't possible for an A Level student as their A*s simply become 90, without considering anything else, is it possible to have marks added for their rank?
Jazakallahu Khairan!


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes it is possible for A level students to get admission on local seats. Just one person did though this year. You must have top grades (straight A*s) and a score of 1050+ in MDCAT to have a good chance. And sadly no IBCC doesn’t not give you any extra marks on getting awards. Maximum equivalence marks for A level students is 90. Nothing can increase that (unless you are a Hafiz).


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Flipx (Feb 21, 2018)

Yea it can happen. I have a cousin currently in Allama Iqbal and she was an Alevel student. She told me that all u need to get into a govt uni after alevels is good olevel grades and mcat score. To be honest, i dont know why, but she tells me that it was not that hard. During her Alevels, she studied from the FSc books too (just reading and clearing of concepts). And after giving her Alevels, she just revised those FSc books again and scored 12th position in uhs mcat. Its basically just hard work.


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you SO much! Jazakllahu Khairan!
Ohh.. that's great, Ma Sha Allah!
If you don't mind me asking, what was her MCAT score?


----------



## Flipx (Feb 21, 2018)

It was 1040


----------

